# Aufnahmepegel Adobe Audition limitieren



## Schajen (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Forenmitglieder,

ich hab ein Problem und würde gerne eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Folgender Sachverhalt:

Ich möchte gerne ein DJ Set über Adobe Audition 3 aufnehmen. Ich gehe also von meinem Mixer (DJM600) über meine Soundkarte (onboard) in den Rechner. Audition hat auch das Signal und die Aufnahme funktioniert. Soweit so gut. 

Nun zu dem Problem: Da nicht jede Platte gleich laut ist und es so immer zu Lautstärkeschwankungen kommen kann möchte ich gerne den Eingangspegel software-intern auf 0db festlegen um Verzerrungen auszuschließen. Audition soll also dementsprechend eingestellt werden. Leider weiß ich nicht wie und komme nicht weiter. Alle Versuche haben bisher nicht den gewünschten Effekt gebracht.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was zutun ist? 

Über jede Hilfestellung bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## bokay (18. Juli 2008)

Ohne die zusätzliche Anschaffung einens Limiters (analog vor der digital-Wandlung eingesetzt) wird die einzige Lösung sein, dein Set gut ausgepegelt aufzunehmen.

Danach kannst du innerhalb deiner Software den Pegel und die Lautheit mit (bei Audition schon mitgebrachten) PlugIns wieder erhöhen ohne digitalem Übersteuern, auch "clipping" genannt, zu erliegen...
Verwende einfach einen Kompressor oder Limiter und suche nach einem "Lauter machen" Preset. Kompressor Limiter

Alternativ kaufst du dir ein Hardware-Limiter welchen du in deiner Signalkette zwischen Mixerausgang und Wandler einbindest.

Besser ist es allerdings wenn du in der höchstmöglichen bitrate deiner Wandler aufnimmst und gut auspegelst.


----------

